# Deer Jerky gun



## wampum (Jan 26, 2009)

I have used deer meat for jerky many times. This year I bought a jerky gun,to try to make jerky out of the ground meat. My problem is,it says to preheat the meat to 160 degrees. When I do that the meat is to coarse or thick to get thru the gun. Too you guys out their that use a jerky gun what am I doing wrong? And how do you do it?


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't understand why you would have to preheat it. It's gonna get cooked anyway. I always slice it thin and use a dehydrator, Sorry i can't help you.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not trying to be a smart :censored: , but I think they mean to preheat the oven not the meat...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just mix your seasoning in the raw ground, pack the gun full and shoot it out on your trays...If the meat has been frozen for 30 days or more you should not have any problems w/ bacteria...If it has not been frozen we will vaccum pack it and throw it in boiling water for a few minutes after it comes out of the smoker, oven or dehydrator...Good luck...


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 26, 2009)

grind, mix seasoning w/ cure, dehydrate 6-8 hrs. much easier. I think they are $30.00-$40.00 at k-mart, wal-mart. slicing whole meat I use the oven. just my opinion found it works for me.


----------



## wampum (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been curing jerky in my dehydrator for years. I bought this jerky gun to make jerky out of the ground meat. The directions say to preheat it to 160 degrees, then put it in the gun and shoot it into strips,then into the dehydrator. Heating it causes it to lump up and its hard to shoot through the gun. The ground meat has been frozen for several weeks now. I will just thaw it and shoot it raw. I was just following directions with the gun,thought there might be a health problem to do it other wise. Thanks for the help.


----------



## deer slayer (Jan 27, 2009)

What brand gun did you go with? I honestly never read the directions w/mine (L.e.m.) I can understand that its hard its partially cooked!! I believe that the cure is some type of bacteria killer also? ( I'm no emerald that's for sure) I no different brands of seasoning will say weather or not to mix and let sit in fridge or mix and dry right away. just recently did 15lb of high country sweet teriyaki, that stuff was like crack it never made it out of the house to share!!! best mix and make so far.


----------



## slinger (Jan 27, 2009)

I just thaw my ground meat and add spices/cure then use a tater masher and mix well. Haven't had any problems with mine in fact I can make a complete ring around the food dehydrator tray w/o breaking the 'stick'


----------



## wampum (Jan 28, 2009)

The gun is a Weston model #37-0101-w,it looked like it was pretty good quality.


----------



## slinger (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice lookin outfit. My 'gun' came w/ my Jerky Express from Farm & Fleet, I think 30 bucks for the whole kit.

It's about 1/2 the size of yours and all plastic. Doubt it will last many years.


----------

